# The Brain, Pinky is fine...for now



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Before CNN covers the abduction of a little lab mouse, I wanted to let you know, Pinky is fine and being "taken care of"

More info to come.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn:

Go get'em Dan. Can't wait to see how this plays out


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

backs away from this thread as the description will be overwhelming


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

make sure you play Pinky lots of polka tunes, Dan..he loves them

you might also want to check if Angela is the beneficiary to your life insurance....the mouse is not going to take this laying down and the repercussions will be severe, albeit incredibly funny:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Poor Brain, without Pinky his posts loose their touch.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Ohhh snap. Look like Dan's got the upper hand!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hahaha. This is going to be epic.




Epic, I say!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

hardcz said:


> Before CNN covers the abduction of a little lab mouse, I wanted to let you know, Pinky is fine and being "taken care of"
> 
> More info to come.


Is that what was "in the box" you had in your basement?

Ohh snap


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Is that what was "in the box" you had in your basement?
> 
> Ohh snap


that was uh... "the box that must not be named" :nerd:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I am bored. Someone come and get me when this actually happens.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I am bored. Someone come and get me when this actually happens.


yup


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

David_ESM said:


> I am bored. Someone come and get me when this actually happens.





sweater88 said:


> yup


PFFT Like you two have anything to talk about anyways.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* "These are not the mice you are looking for."

*Brain:* Damn it Pinky!!! You must not have rigged the mind control device correctly...

*Brain:* Pinky?!? Oh, now I get it... You think he will allow you access to his top shelf stuff...

*Brain:* OK, this sucks... Pinky please come home to the lab...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

meanwhile, in the secret Arts and Crafts Center for the Elderly and Orphans of the Herfabomber....

Herfabomber: "Junior, are you watching this?....I've never seen the mouse in such a vulnerable state before...it's like he's trying to clap with only one hand...it's beautiful."

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, this is totally fun to watch, Pops."

Herfabomber: "we're not just going to watch, Junior...this is a time for action...this is a Christmas present wrapped in hundred dollar bills and we can't piss away this opportunity to rid ourselves of that little pumpkin-headed psychopath once and for all"

Pinhead Jr.: "so, yer goin' after the mouse?"

Herfabomber: "Yes, but not the mouse you're thinking of...let me explain..."

to be continued.....


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!! A battle between some of the finest stashes around.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> I am bored. Someone come and get me when this actually happens.


For ONCE I actually agree with David_ESM. GET ON WITH IT!!!

(useless post 1082 and counting)


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Pinky is not here right now, may I take a message?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

hardcz said:


> Pinky is not here right now, may I take a message?


"Narf"... He should understand.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Tagged to watch the human (and rodent) comedy unfold...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Pinky is back in my custody...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait, was he _out _of your custody? I'm more than a little confused...


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

He must have escaped. Can't wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait, was he _out _of your custody? I'm more than a little confused...


You didn't think I actually put myself in harms way by entering the Brain's Laboratory to capture Pinky did you?


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

hardcz said:


> You didn't think I actually put myself in harms way by entering the Brain's Laboratory to capture Pinky did you?


Mouse knibbets.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain: *Just because he thought he might have access to a stash that might rival Zilla's, he packed himself in that mind control bomb we sent.. You confused him...

*Inner Pinky Voice: *Narf! sorry Brain...

*Brain:* No probelm Pinky, we understand and you're forgiven... But now HardCZ is proud of himself for outsmarting you... The shame...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

meanwhile, in the briefing room of the secret Arts and Crafts center for the Elderly and Orphans of The Herfabomber...

Herfabomber: "alright....listen up, Everyone, because I'm only going to explain this once..as you all know, that little freakin' mouse's sidekick, Pinky, is being held captive by this man...Dan hardcz....also know in some circles as the grumpy Gorilla, but for the sake of clarity, let's just call him Magilla










we not only know this....but thanks to our friends at Google Earth, we know he's being held at this location:










now, I don't have to tell any of you that this is a golden opportunity for us to rid ourselves of a pesky little nuisance and cripple that little freakin' mouse in one master stroke, so this building and everything in the surrounding area has been targeted for Total Destruction...I've decided to name this "Operation: Pinky go BOOM!!!"...are there any questions?"

Geezer: "Mr Herfabomber, Sir....if the mice are separated, why not just destroy the_brain instead of Pinky?"

Herfabomber: "yer kidding, right, Geezer?....taking Pinky out the mouse's equation will crush his spirit, which will make my final victory over that beachball-headed maniac that much more satisfying when I decide to finish him off once and for all..besides, this is funnier..any other questions?"

Orphan: "Sir, do we wait until the house is empty before we attack?....I mean, we can still get to Pinky without harming anyone else."

Herfabomber: "that's a risk I'm not willing to take, Orphan...there's a finite window of opportunity here, so we have to strike while the iron is hot.....this is War, and as you all know, War has it casualties..any other questions?"

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah...what's for dinner tonight?...I'm thinkin' chinese."

Herfabomber: "I meant about the mission, Junior..but chinese works for me"

Pinhead Jr.: "sweet"

Herfabomber: "alright, Everyone..if there are no more questions, you all know what to do, so let's kill us a mouse...MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

to be continued....


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

i'm confused, time for a nap


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

This just took an interesting turn.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> i'm confused, time for a nap


Naps are good.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Pinky is not being very cooperative....

Interrogation is escalating...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

soooo, I'm old and slow.

468397415143119

5.4lbs declared value 200 ray2:


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Jesus!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

V-ret said:


> Jesus!


Lao Tzu, Chuang Tzu, and Gautama Buddha too!


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

hardcz said:


> soooo, I'm old and slow.
> 
> 468397415143119
> 
> 5.4lbs declared value 200 ray2:


holy crap, did you send a gold plated watermelon???


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

hardcz said:


> soooo, I'm old and slow.
> 
> 468397415143119
> 
> 5.4lbs declared value 200 ray2:


*Brain:* So you finally realized Pinky does actually have value...

*Inner Pinky Voice:* Narf! Thank you Brain...

*Brain:* No problem Pinky... So let me guess... Pinky weighs .9 pounds... Did you send him back with 4 pounds of is favorite foods?!? Add packaging cost, and you get to 5.4 pounds...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Fed Ex was the only carrier who'd ship a live radio active mouse. They were like, umm, is that mouse alive? And I'm like, of course it's alive, why would I ship a deadmau5.....






WUT?

Anyways, The microfiber lead lined box should keep most of the radiation in...err he came that way.... honest.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

excellent

Nov 7, 2012 3:39 PM
Delivered
Millbury, MA


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Remote telemetry shows a bomb delivery... It should be processed by our bomb detection system (I'm traveling home now) by late tonight...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Really excited to see this one!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Really excited to see this one!


The E.M.P. released might remove all photographic evidence of the err.. I've said too much.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

hardcz said:


> The E.M.P. released might remove all photographic evidence of the err.. I've said too much.


*Brain:* Thanks for the warning... Pinky crank up the scanners... Oh... Right... F&%k, I have to do everything myself here... As a result will not be opened till tomorrow... (Also stranded in Memphis on business trip due to the storm...)


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky is home...


----------

